# Help?! - Flashing Airbag Light



## Jen78 (Jun 26, 2004)

Hello!! :waving: 

Could anyone help me to put out the airbag light? It started flashing when the fuse was disconnected then reconnected, so it isn't a fault with the airbag. Thought if turned on the ignition and reconnected the battery it would work, but no such luck.

Would really appreciate some help....thanks!


----------



## slz (Sep 14, 2004)

Im trying to find a way to clear that fault in my 2002 Pathfinder LE. The current solutions on the board so far hasnt worked. Still searching.


----------



## s14_2Nv (Sep 15, 2004)

I also have this problem. What I did as a temprorary fix is put a strip of electrical tape over it so it isn't so bothersome.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

See my post above about the service engien soon. It should reset the ECU. If it does not, the ecu will reset itself after 50 startups if its not still a problem.


----------

